# Enquiries for Chiffon Cake Making



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, I've tried to bake Chiffon Cake but every time after I bake it, it would turns out a little crumple due to the over softness of it. Furthermore, it turns out that my cake is too moisture inside when I cut the cake into half. Any opinions are welcome. Can anyone advice me on this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Recipe?? Including techniques, oven temps, everything?


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Peter,

*Ingredients*

1. 4 Eggyolks / 4 Egg Whites

2. 90g of caster sugar

3. 70ml of vegetable oil

4. 70ml of milk

5. 1 tsp of vanilla extract

6. 90g of cake flour

7. 1 Tbsp of baking powder

8. A pinch of salt

*Methods*

1. Beat 4 egg yolks, then beat in 90g of caster sugar using an electric mixer.

2. Beat the above mixture in 70ml of vegetable oil, milk, 1tsp of vanilla extract and a pinch of salt to it.

3. Sift the cake flour twice, together with the baking powder, add to the mixture until smooth.

4. In a separate bowl, beat 4 egg whites until it peaks when the beater is raised.

5. Gently fold in 1/4 of the egg whites into the flour micture until the colour uniforms.

6. Then fold in the remaining egg whites.

7. Bake at 165 degree celcius for 1hr 10mins.

I just knew that for Chiffon Cake, I can't let it cool down in the oven because of the inner heat involves, I

think that explains the deflation of my cake. Is it right?

But for the over moisture of the cake, I'm still stuck for it. =(

Hope you can guide me in this.

Thanks a lot, Peter.

Chin Mei


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chin , have you ever tried the Friberg recipe ? It is like a no-fail chiffon cake.

*Chiffon - Friberg *

2/3 vegetable oil

8 egg yolks

1 cup water (room temp)

1 Tablespoon vanilla extract

14 ounces (400g) cake flour

14 ounces sugar

4 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

8 egg whites

Prep cake pans.

Whip the vegetable oil and the egg yolks together until combined. Stir in the water and vanilla extract.

Sift together the cake flour , one third of the sugar, the baking powder, and the salt. Stir this into the egg yolk mixture, then whip at high speed for 1 minute, reserve.

Whip the egg whites to a foam. Gradually add the remaining sugar and continue whipping until stiff peaks form. Carefully fold the meringue into the reserved batter. Divide the batter between pans.

Bake at 375F for approximately 25 minutes or until the cakes springs back when pressed in center.

Invert the pans on a rack, allow the cakes to cool before unmolding


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Petaksandcoco,

Thanks for the information which you have given me. No I haven't tried yet. There are a few recipes for Chiffon Cake Making, each of them are quite similar though. 

Can I ask, regarding the cooling part, would it be alright if I invert the cake on the rack and let it cool for about 1- 2 mins after which I proceed on to removing the 

cake from the tin to prevent it form deflating? 

As for the moisture, my friend said maybe it is due to too much oil and milk involve and little four used. Does it matter or would it help if I reduce the amount of 

oil and milk?

Chin Mei


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chin,

The steps for removing a cake are as follows :

1) Once the cake is removed from the oven, allow it to cool down for 10 minutes.

 Why ? This gives time for the starches to gelaninize (stops the cake from falling apart)

2) Place on cooling racks. Why ? There are 2 reasons: It stops the baking process and it prevents the cake from sweating in the pan.

If you follow these techniques, your cake should be ok.

 Its important to follow a "trusted" recipe that has been in test kitchens and the formula has been proven correct along with the results.

Petals.


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

I see. I get what you mean Petal. I'll try it out again. Thanks a lot.

I visited this blog which is also interesting.. http://vivianpangkitchen.blogspot.com/2012/06/vanilla-chiffon-cake.html

Cheers,

Mei


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mei,

I just want to draw your attention to one line in that Blog that you posted which is just before the recipe :

_*"Adapted and slightly modified from Carol "*_

When I wrote about a trusted recipe, this is not one of them.

Petals.


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

I see. Thanks a lot, Petals.

Chin Mei


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Petals,

I've tried the recipe and follow the method which you've told me. I met a small issue. My Chiffon is a little moist in the inner centre of the cake, why is that so? Is it normal for Chiffon to be in this state after baking?

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lor.

Mei


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mei,

If you are using the Friberg recipe, 2 cakes , 10 x 2 inches (25 x 5 cm)

Yes, in fact its a good sign .

Moist =  good

Wet = Not good

Petals.

ps. When your cake is about done (according to baking time) , insert a clean toothpick in the middle, if it comes out clean, it is done. If it comes out with cake mixture on it , bake for another ten minutes, test.


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Petals, above is my chiffon cake. Do you think it's ok? The toothpick comes out clean when I poke it in the middle of the cake and pull it out, it comes out clean but the color is somehow darker in the inner centre of the cake.


----------



## chin mei (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you have email? Is it possible if I send you the photos of my chiffon cake so that you would have a clearer picture of whether my cake is ok or not?

Chin Mei


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Mei, I will send it to you in a pm , but I fear you are being too hard on yourself.

I look forward to seeing the photo, but I am sure they are good enough to post here.

Petals.


----------

